# Vin number location on frame chasis of car ,, gto 1964



## braugto (5 mo ago)

I’m restoring 1964 convertible GTO and the where can I find the Vin number that is stamped on the frame of the car?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Usually on top of the frame behind the drivers side rear tire. Almost impossible to see with body mounted to frame.


----------



## braugto (5 mo ago)

hello


----------

